# Yao vs. Camby comparison



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

For your enjoyment:
*
Camby's stats:
YEAR TEAM G GS MPG FG% 3P% FT% OFF DEF RPG APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 
05-06 DEN 31 29 33.1 .481 .143 .737 2.6 9.8 12.4 1.5 1.52 3.10 1.97 3.10 14.9 

Yao's stats:
YEAR TEAM G GS MPG FG% 3P% FT% OFF DEF RPG APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG
05-06 HOU 28 28 33.8 .492 .000 .833 2.5 6.9 9.4 1.3 .57 1.46 2.57 3.80 19.8 
*
OK, so we can see that these are two great players, both having great years. let's compare them.

Games played: Camby
MPG: Yao
FG%: Yao
3P%: Camby
FT%: Yao
OR: Camby
DR: Camby
TR: Camby
APG: Camby
SPG: Camby
BPG: Camby
TO: Camby
PF: Camby
PPG: Yao

Yao: 4
Camby: 10

Yup, Camby outdoes Yao by a landslide.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

You'd have a point about the All Star game if Yao wasn't voted in by the fans.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

We all know Camby has a better season so far but Yao was voted in by the fans. There is no point comparing the stats because the fans love him. Coaches have nothing to say about that.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Like I've always said, Yao is a better post-up scorer, Camby is better at everything else.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

comparison? HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

You shouldnt give Camby more Points because he has more TOs and PFs...But with the rest, I agree


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> OK, so we can see that these are two great players, both having great years. let's compare them.
> 
> 
> 3P%: Camby
> ...


:rofl:
why I can't help laughing?


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

there is no comparison between yao and camby
Yaos here







and cambys here


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

You're honestly going to give Camby a vote for 3P%, TOs, & PFs?? It's probably a good thing Yao doesn't shoot 3's because he would just hurt his team


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

cambyblockingyou said:


> Like I've always said, Yao is a better post-up scorer, Camby is better at everything else.


 Yao is a better man on man defender, passer and draws double teams. He gives you 20 and 9 under JVG who can't utilize his strengths, I don't see this being a very close comparison. Camby's strengths lie in weakside shot blocking, rebounding and jump shooting.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

yao has helped his team to the worst record in the western conference. CONGRATS!


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yao is a better man on man defender, passer and draws double teams. He gives you 20 and 9 under JVG who can't utilize his strengths, I don't see this being a very close comparison. Camby's strengths lie in weakside shot blocking, rebounding and jump shooting.


lol, Camby is very good man on man defender, are you joking? Don't listen to general NBA "consensus opinion" or you'll wind up making mistakes like this. Camby is far better on defense. Yao isn't a very good passer, he rarely passes anything but directly out, anyone can do that.

Yao does draw double teams, but he can't pass out of them, and winds up making mistakes.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

cambyblockingyou said:


> lol, Camby is very good man on man defender, are you joking? Don't listen to general NBA "consensus opinion" or you'll wind up making mistakes like this. Camby is far better on defense. Yao isn't a very good passer, he rarely passes anything but directly out, anyone can do that.
> 
> Yao does draw double teams, but he can't pass out of them, and winds up making mistakes.


:laugh:


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

I'll take that unprovoked insult as a sign of your forfeiting.

Cpawfan, 23AJ, why is it you get on Nuggets fans when we mess around with other teams fans a little bit and then you allow other fans to come on here and outright insult us personally and don't do jack about it?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

All I was doing was comparing their stats for the season.

If you think so and so's a good shooter compared to another guy, but he's shooting a lower percentage and scoring less points, then your argument makes no sense.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> yao has helped his team to the worst record in the western conference. CONGRATS!


Yao wasn't injured or anything? :dead:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Comparisons are so pointless. YOu have to factor in the entire teams and all sorts of other garbage. 

Camby is a defensive MVP canidate (when healthy) :biggrin: and Yao is quite a bit younger and provides his own offensive prowess.

If I'm making a title run right now and Camby is healthy I'd take him, but his streaky offense hinders him, especially his streaky jump shooting. But if you put Marcus on a team that doesn't need him to take shots (Not the Nuggets b/c nobody can shoot aside from Melo) then you have a great player.

Yao is getting better every year, but the only help he has is TMAC. Camby can handle the ball a bit and in a running offense he is an asset as we've seen in Denver.

Basically if you want to win now I'd take a healthy Camby.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> Yao wasn't injured or anything? :dead:


so was camby...bizarre isnt it???


----------

